
Review of clustering and network analysis techniques for quant finance - gmarti
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.00485
======
gmarti
I post this review of mine here to gather feedback and other constructive
comments. I would be interested in elaborating more the connections to the
behavioral finance literature and the industry biases; I would like also to
add more alpha (trading strategies) ideas that can be found in the literature,
if any.

